# ***OFFICIAL*** - Roger Huerta vs. Clay Guida DISCUSSION THREAD (pre/post)



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Conduct all discussion on Roger Huerta vs. Clay Guida in HERE, ALL other threads *WILL BE MERGED INTO THIS ONE*.

- *T.B.*


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

This fight has the potential to be a fight of the year contender. I really like both fighters but I'm from the same area as Guida, so I'm pulling for him.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

cplmac said:


> This fight has the potential to be a fight of the year contender. I really like both fighters but I'm from the same area as Guida, so I'm pulling for him.


Ditto I used to live in Tinley Park so I gotta pull for my hometown homie. Either way Guida is just play funner to watch anyways. I mean Huerta's cool but he's not Clay.:dunno:


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

I have to stick with Guida in this fight. I think he'll push the pace and dictate where the fight goes. He's gonna have to wiggle out of some sub attempts, but if he can maintain top control he'll win it. This oughta be a barnburner.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I had Guida winning, and I think he will win, but I changed my pick to Roger because I have a feeling he will rob Guida of a decision.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Guida FTW! I think he will probably win by decision but I would love to see him finish Huerta.


----------



## Korsakov (Nov 24, 2007)

how many times do we have to hear "this is a fight of the year candidate"


YES, WE KNOW!!


with that said, clay by running spear.


----------



## Rabid (Oct 7, 2007)

Roger Huerta wins by kick to the head.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm uppin' this topic because I know I'll have to merge some topics.

Clay Guida, don't let me down, brudda.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Tonights fights are 1 for 4, hopefully Huerta Guida turns out to be the fight we all expect.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

well Guida better win!

I picked him first, then chose heurta then changed my decision back to guida. But now I have a strange feeling in my chest 
I hope the carpenter wins :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Ugh screw these talentless amateur cans, BRING ON HUERTA/GUIDA!!!


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Is it just me or is that place EMPTY? I wonder if it started full and people just left because so many of the fights sucked ass, or if they just aren't going to show up until Huerta Guida, or if TUF has just flat out run itself out of relevance.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

cplmac said:


> Is it just me or is that place EMPTY? I wonder if it started full and people just left because so many of the fights sucked ass, or if they just aren't going to show up until Huerta Guida, or if TUF has just flat out run itself out of relevance.


I noticed that too. When the show started I noticed A LOT of empty seats, well deserved too. Deserves the UFC for casting these horrible fighters and then giving them their own Finale for that matter. Kind of event that should take place in a high school gym.

Guida/Huerta should be off the chains though, I cannot wait for this fight. Yet I'm stuck watching Matt Arroyo and John freaking Kolosci.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

All I know is, that *** in the front upper row, in that brown zebra shirt...who keeps waving = *COOL.*


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I put some clams down on Guida tonight. I think it was a solid bet. He didn't have that great of a line and I'd rank him ahead of Huerta in this fight.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

T.B. said:


> All I know is, that *** in the front upper row, in that brown zebra shirt...who keeps waving = *COOL.*


More entertaining then watching John Kolosci fight I must say.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> I noticed that too. When the show started I noticed A LOT of empty seats, well deserved too. Deserves the UFC for casting these horrible fighters and then giving them their own Finale for that matter. Kind of event that should take place in a high school gym.
> 
> Guida/Huerta should be off the chains though, I cannot wait for this fight. Yet I'm stuck watching Matt Arroyo and John freaking Kolosci.


Man you have done A LOT of complainin tonight. If it is so bad why do ya bother watchin TUF??!


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

e-thug said:


> Man you have done A LOT of complainin tonight. If it is so bad why do ya bother watchin TUF??!


The UFC deserves it for picking random guys on the street to put in a TUF competition with a guy named Mac Danzig. 

But, fortunate for the UFC, Huerta/Guida is one of my most anticipated fights of the year.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Guida cracking out the Refused, got to put that on the i pod for hockey tomorrow. 

lol @ Gonzaga.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Guida coming out to Refused...damn. Swedish rock for the win. :thumbsup:


----------



## NoRToN (Sep 9, 2007)

GUIDA GUIDA GUIDA, god he is fun to watch, him and his brother Jason used to smack each other before they got in the ring.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> Guida cracking out the Refused, got to put that on the i pod for hockey tomorrow.
> 
> lol @ Gonzaga.



Jinx on the Refused man. Gotta love them...if it can't get you pumped up, nothing will. Guida looks psyched up.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> Guida cracking out the Refused, got to put that on the i pod for hockey tomorrow.
> 
> lol @ Gonzaga.


I was laughing at that as well. Gonzaga sitting next to Forrest....they must have great conversations. Guida high fives Griffin as Gonzaga looks on with the "fighter fist". Funny shit.

Clay Guida has the best entrance in the UFC, especially when he's about to go into the octagon and his team beats the shit out of him.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

GUIDA is the shit. Now I really hope Hatton/Mayweather keeps stalling. 

Guida allready won the entrance. Like no disrespect to Huerta, but a lot of people could have been put on that shot on SI.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> The UFC deserves it for picking random guys on the street to put in a TUF competition with a guy named Mac Danzig.
> 
> But, fortunate for the UFC, Huerta/Guida is one of my most anticipated fights of the year.



I'll agree, it was very predictable when Mac won, however, there were some exciting fights tonight. Are they top notch fighters right now? No. But most are still very young and fighters such as Ben Saunders and Matt Arroyo will improve in leaps and bounds.

Instead of complainin that there not the greatest fighters, maybe enjoy the sport that is MMA.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

kds13 said:


> Jinx on the Refused man. Gotta love them...if it can't get you pumped up, nothing will. Guida looks psyched up.


TAKE IT BACK

Rogan defiently posts on some forum, somewhere....


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Big John's last fight people. Should have been some mention of it.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

INTENSE staredown. Damn this is great.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

GUIDA chants. Beautiful. Fans will turn on the overpush of Huerta, but I don't think they're the fans the ufc cares about for Heurta worship.


----------



## NoRToN (Sep 9, 2007)

big fawkin slam


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Guida is relentless. I don't think Roger Huerta expected Guida to come at him like this.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I want to have Clay Guida's baby.....in a totally hetero way, of course.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Guida can never get a break. Its about time they allow knees to the ground, shit is confusing now.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

They are working. Unfortunate on that knee by Guida. Good thing Huerta wasn't hurt.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Bad move Big John. Guida kneed him on the shoulder not the face.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Bad move Big John. Guida kneed him on the shoulder not the face.


Live action though, its understandable how he missed it. It was definitely close, but it was easy to see in slow motion.


----------



## NoRToN (Sep 9, 2007)

Guida needs to relax and take the subs


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Great first round, and Florian is doing a really good job commentating.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

kds13 said:


> Live action though, its understandable how he missed it. It was definitely close, but it was easy to see in slow motion.


Not really, BJ was right there in front, it was blatently on the shoulder.

Guidas round anyway.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Round 1: *Guida* 3 Takedowns, 2 reversals, got out of subs pretty easy, took Huerta's back. Huerta won the striking, as I figured he would, but he got outworked on the ground.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Now this is a damn top tier fight, way to take it to the superstar Clay! Excellent work from both fighters, impressed as hell.


----------



## NoRToN (Sep 9, 2007)

any folks for the burbs of chi on here. I m in McHenry, like 5 mins from Johnsburg (guida's hometown)?


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Man Guida really needs to cut his hair, I mean, how does that shit not get annoying in his face?!?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

First round I scored it 10-9 Guida.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Nice uppercut from Huerta, Guida really wanted to let that knee fly.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

e-thug said:


> Man Guida really needs to cut his hair, I mean, how does that shit not get annoying in his face?!?


Motherfucker is Samson that's why.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Damone said:


> First round I scored it 10-9 Guida.


I bet somebody didn't.


----------



## Audman (May 17, 2007)

Guida,Guida,Guida,Guida,gotta love it.


----------



## NoRToN (Sep 9, 2007)

BWoods said:


> Nice uppercut from Huerta, Guida really wanted to let that knee fly.


Yeah he did, he had it cocked ROFL


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Guida is overpowering Huerta on the ground.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Oh my, Huerta is looking gassed and Guida is still relentless. Not looking good for Huerta.


----------



## NoRToN (Sep 9, 2007)

:dunno:guida's energy is insane, he keeps going and going and going.....wtf is he on,,,,,,,METH


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

too big of a step up in competition for Huerta. HOLY SHIT WHAT A SHOT


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

OH DAMN!!!! Guida with a BOMB.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

This Fight Is ******* Insane!


----------



## NoRToN (Sep 9, 2007)

guidas chin is pretty damn strong


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Guida with the gorilla-like double hammer-fists.

I think this fight has made up for the rest of the night and the entire TUF6 season. This is becoming epic.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> This Fight Is ******* Insane!


One round the judges can't take away from Guida.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Guida Is A ******* Animal!


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Alright....*Fight of the Year*

....after 2 Rounds.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Second round 10-9 Guida.

Guida is a total stud, and I said before that Huerta won't be able to keep up with Guida's pace.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

That was an insane round. Guida got rocked and stood there with his hands down. Huerta gets a flush punch to the face and I thought he was out but he recovered quickly.

This fight is insane. Guida won rounds 1 and 2 but Huerta is putting on a damn show. His striking looks great.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

NoRToN said:


> any folks for the burbs of chi on here. I m in McHenry, like 5 mins from Johnsburg (guida's hometown)?


I'm on the south side of Algonquin, about ten minutes from you.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> too big of a step up in competition for Huerta. HOLY SHIT WHAT A SHOT


I dont know about that. If it wasnt for that last big shot I could see it going either way at that point.


----------



## NoRToN (Sep 9, 2007)

Damone said:


> Second round 10-9 Guida.
> 
> Guida is a total stud, and I said before that Huerta won't be able to keep up with Guida's pace.


he can't keep up with him. Guida wants this bad you can see it, guida is going for the finish but guida has to be careful of huertas hand s


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Huerta is getting caught way too much. Too his credit he is teeing off good on Guida going for takedowns. 

Shut up Goldberg....


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Huerta Wins It!!!


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

WHAT NOW!!!!!!!!! Clay Guida is to much indeed. Dont sleep on my boy like that again.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

HOLY SHIT, I cant believe what I have just witnessed.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Dammit, dammit, dammit, dammit, dammit!


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

God damnit that just ruined my night. This event sucked in almost every conceivable way, a win from the local would have saved it though.


----------



## NoRToN (Sep 9, 2007)

******** &&&& *%&%&^&^& %&*%&$& %$&^%&% %$&%&% [email protected]&

DAMN ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

GUida should of finished him in the 2nd. Arggggggggggh


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Wise said:


> I dont know about that. If it wasnt for that last big shot I could see it going either way at that point.


Ate my words.

VALIDATION~!~!~!~!~!


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

WOW!!! What a comeback. That fight was absolutely insane. That really is, without a doubt in my mind, FOTY. Better than Diaz/Gomi and Griffin/Edgar.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Man I feel bad for Guida. His aggressiveness got the best of him.

Roger Huerta is the real deal. If you didn't believe it before, you should now. If you don't, quit watching this sport.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

I dotn care that Roger won this because Guida freaking outclassed his ass and jsut got caught at the end. In my eyes Guida is still teh better fighter and won this fight but whatever.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Emericanaddict said:


> I dotn care that Roger won this because Guida freaking outclassed his ass and jsut got caught at the end. In my eyes Guida is still teh better fighter *and won this fight* but whatever.


Really? He won? That's unusual.

Outclassed him? Are you kidding? Guida got the best on the ground, Huerta got the best on the feet, just because Guida won the first 2 rounds doesn't mean the fight wasn't close.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

How can anyone be pissed? I wanted Guida all the way, but shit...I'll take a fight like that anytime. Wow. I may rewatch that like 5 times tonight.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Well in my eyes Roger Huerta isn't just a fad anymore, he's a legitimate fighter, maybe even a contender. Guida was massively impressive but just got caught with those knees. Either Fight of the Year or close second.


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

wow just got home, was watching the fights at the bar, but got home to catch the final 2 rounds.....simply astonishing comeback, hell yeah roger!!!


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Emericanaddict said:


> I dotn care that Roger won this because Guida freaking outclassed his ass and jsut got caught at the end. In my eyes Guida is still teh better fighter and won this fight but whatever.


Outclassed? Youre off your rocker. The exchanges were even on the feet and Guida couldnt keep him down. All Clay had was the takedowns.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm going to try not to mention huerta kneeing and then kicking guida on the ground, because a) I need to rewatch the fight so I don't seem like a pissed off crybaby, and b) that would make it seem like I was making excuses for what was a really really good fight anyways.


----------



## NoRToN (Sep 9, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Man I feel bad for Guida. His aggressiveness got the best of him.
> 
> Roger Huerta is the real deal. If you didn't believe it before, you should now. If you don't, quit watching this sport.


Haven't you posted this same response before?

(insert fighter's name here) is the real deal. If you didn't believe it before, you should now. If you don't quit watching this sport. :confused02:

guida got caught that's it, He should of played it smart in the 3rd and took the decision. IMO


----------



## SuperPinger (Sep 9, 2007)

Even though Huerta won, I think this fight w/ Guida proves that he isn't all that invincible. Actually he got owned for 2 rounds.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

NoRToN said:


> Haven't you posted this same response before?
> 
> (insert fighter's name here) is the real deal. If you didn't believe it before, you should now. If you don't quit watching this sport. :confused02:
> 
> guida got caught that's it, He should of played it smart in the 3rd and took the decision. IMO


I always thought Roger Huerta was a great fighter, I'm not digging up posts because some dude with 198 posts doesn't believe me, but I always knew he was the real deal.

Did I predict him to win this fight? No, but I knew he would compete, and he did.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

cdnbaron said:


> I'm going to try not to mention huerta kneeing and then kicking guida on the ground, because a) I need to rewatch the fight so I don't seem like a pissed off crybaby, and b) that would make it seem like I was making excuses for what was a really really good fight anyways.


I thought one of Huerta's kicks landed while Guida was on the ground...but it was very close. :dunno:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

That's it, I'm going to bed, and I'm out of the tournament.

Very fun fight, and a FOTYC, but I liked Stout vs Fisher 2 more. I appreciate both guys giving it their all.

I bet there'll be a ton of, "I told you Huerta wuz da real deal derrr" and "Huerta should fight for the title derrrrr" when I wake up tomorrow.


----------



## scepticILL (Mar 29, 2007)

I Need To See This!


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Really? He won? That's unusual.
> 
> Outclassed him? Are you kidding? Guida got the best on the ground, Huerta got the best on the feet, just because Guida won the first 2 rounds doesn't mean the fight wasn't close.


Whatever dude i didnt ask for your input. its my oppinion your allowed to have one as well. I still think Guida is the better fighter here. I cant wait for a rematch someday. Not just because Guida lost but because it would be absolutely INSANE


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeeeaaahhh Boi! very happy with how that one turned out.:thumbsup:


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Really? He won? That's unusual.
> 
> Outclassed him? Are you kidding? Guida got the best on the ground, Huerta got the best on the feet, just because Guida won the first 2 rounds doesn't mean the fight wasn't close.


Guida was clearly winning the fight, just got caught. I wouldn't say outclassed, but I would put money on him in a rematch. Huerta definitely silenced some critics, but I still think Guida wins 9/10 fights with him. Amazing fight really.


----------



## rdrush (Mar 5, 2007)

*best fight ever?!?!?!*

huerta vs clay was amazing i seriously cannot think of a fight that was any better than that amazing huerta has been my second favorite fighter besides gsp for a long time but damn he proved himself against one of the best this was probably the best fight in ufc history...discussion??


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

cplmac said:


> Guida was clearly winning the fight, just got caught. I wouldn't say outclassed, but I would put money on him in a rematch. Huerta definitely silenced some critics, but I still think Guida wins 9/10 fights with him. Amazing fight really.


He won the one that counts, the actual fight


----------



## EGO KILLER (Oct 26, 2006)

dont know about ever but one awsome fight for sure.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

cplmac said:


> Guida was clearly winning the fight, just got caught. I wouldn't say outclassed, but I would put money on him in a rematch. Huerta definitely silenced some critics, but I still think Guida wins 9/10 fights with him. Amazing fight really.


He clearly won the first 2 rounds but he didn't completely dominate. Roger Huerta competed, it wasn't lopsided.

9 times out of 10? Please dude.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Emericanaddict said:


> Whatever dude i didnt ask for your input. its my oppinion your allowed to have one as well. I still think Guida is the better fighter here. I cant wait for a rematch someday. Not just because Guida lost but because it would be absolutely INSANE


If you dont want someones input dont post. You people act like Clay wasnt eating shots and taking damage like crazy as well. Interesting how people talk about Huerta being the new fad when all of you were licking Guida's balls before this fight. War Huerta baby. Ill take my points to the bank.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Whoaaaa.. 

Looks like the Prophet is back! 

CopperShark FTW.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

At this point there have been so many great fights it is hard to say any one fight is the best but that was freakin awesome, especially for a Huerta fan.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Wise said:


> Outclassed? Youre off your rocker. The exchanges were even on the feet and Guida couldnt keep him down. All Clay had was the takedowns.


You are out of your mind. Guida was dominating that fight, even on the stand up I'd give you. All he had was take downs, tell that to Huerta's face.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Well when you shoot in everytime the same way eventually you will get caught and thats what happened to guida.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

rdrush said:


> huerta vs clay was amazing i seriously cannot think of a fight that was any better than that amazing huerta has been my second favorite fighter besides gsp for a long time but damn he proved himself against one of the best this was probably the best fight in ufc history...discussion??


I can think of at least 20 UFC fights that were better than Huerta vs Guida.

Very humble promo from Huerta, and yeah, dude is going to be a huge, huge star. Guida's promo was freakin' cool, too. Both guys have my respect.

Okay, NOW I'm going to bed.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

that fight just overshadowed the whole rest of the card. Both these guys deserve at title shot one after the other. Thats the only way to go. Excellent fight by both guys. end of story.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

cplmac said:


> You are out of your mind. Guida was dominating that fight, even on the stand up I'd give you. All he had was take downs, tell that to Huerta's face.


Because I didnt say it was pretty even on the feet? I said that was the only way I could see him having the advantage in the fight. No doubt Roger took some damage but Clay took just as much.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Great fight. I had CLay ahead on the cards for sure going into the 3rd round. 

But you have to give props to Roger. He took the best Clay had to give, gave it back, and eventually overcame him.

Great fight, and you have to give respect to Roger for the win. We can't say he hasn't been tested anymore.....he has, and he passed. Not only against a tough opponent, but he got rocked HARD and was in trouble several times in the fight....but still he wins.

gg there.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

I say Huerta vs Florian for No 1. Contendor. Maybe I'm crazy though. Haha. 

"It doesn't matter who wins in the begining, it's who wins in the end" -Matt Hughes.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Damone said:


> I can think of at least 20 UFC fights that were better than Huerta vs Guida.
> 
> Very humble promo from Huerta, and yeah, dude is going to be a huge, huge star. Guida's promo was freakin' cool, too. Both guys have my respect.
> 
> Okay, NOW I'm going to bed.


Yeah this wasn't the best fight ever, but this year...it deserves mention.

Guida/Huerta
Stout/Fischer II
Gomi/Diaz
Edgar/Griffin


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

*i want Roger v Clay 2*

you saw it awsome fight, i want another helping.:thumb02: i know im not the only one. Dana make it happen. Best fight i have seen i a long time


----------



## rogi (Aug 26, 2007)

Huerta is going to get his ass kicked next time he fights. If he fights anyone good and that person saw how fairly easy it's to put him on the ground and score. but then again huerta is good and can learn a lot also.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Fisher/Stout II was nothing amazing. Fisher landed a crap load of strikes and Stout took every single one of them. Huerta/Guida was better, by far.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Guida had more than take downs, he was smashing away every second he had Huerta down. For the people who disdain the lay and pray, this is how ground and pound is supposed to be. I agree it was pretty even on the feet maybe advantage Huerta but to say all Guida could bring was take downs is just flat out wrong.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

rogi said:


> Huerta is going to get his ass kicked next time he fights. If he fights anyone good and that person saw how fairly easy it's to put him on the ground and score. but then again huerta is good and can learn a lot also.


Maybe Clay Guida is a fantastic wrestler? Ever think about that?


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Wise said:


> If you dont want someones input dont post. You people act like Clay wasnt eating shots and taking damage like crazy as well. Interesting how people talk about Huerta being the new fad when all of you were licking Guida's balls before this fight. War Huerta baby. Ill take my points to the bank.


 Dude once again I really dont care what you think. Its my OPPINION if you dont like it cool man whatever. Im a Guida fan and proud im not gonna deny it. he only made me like him more tonight because he had a much more dominant performance. he jsut got caught dude. Im not saying Huerta is a bad fighter and doesnt deserve the win, but I still feel Guida is a better fighter all around an would take a rematch. Sorry Im not trying to offend anyone its jsut how I feel about it dude. And you need to chill theres no need for hostilities dude im getting tired of being told im on a dudes nuts just because I like one guy over another. Its getting ridiculous these days.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

that fight was freaking awesome. I got really pumped for that and it lived up to it and more. I would like to see some other matchups with those two guys before they fight again though


----------



## rogi (Aug 26, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Maybe Clay Guida is a fantastic wrestler? Ever think about that?


yes, but look whos above huerta he can fight. All the top guys can take you down hard and gnp.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

Great Fight! Guida's intensity was almost too much for Huerta, but the mexican raza in him helped to maintain his composure until he was able to land those devestating knees and finish off with the rnc.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Emericanaddict said:


> Dude once again I really dont care what you think. Its my OPPINION if you dont like it cool man whatever. Im a Guida fan and proud im not gonna deny it. he only made me like him more tonight because he had a much more dominant performance. he jsut got caught dude. Im not saying Huerta is a bad fighter and doesnt deserve the win, but I still feel Guida is a better fighter all around an would take a rematch. Sorry Im not trying to offend anyone its jsut how I feel about it dude. And you need to chill theres no need for hostilities dude im getting tired of being told im on a dudes nuts just because I like one guy over another. Its getting ridiculous these days.


Stop being so sensitive. I disagreed with you, get over it. I didnt attack you or your opinion. I said as a whole people have been saying on the forum that Clay would be to much for Roger.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Emericanaddict said:


> Dude once again I really dont care what you think. Its my OPPINION if you dont like it cool man whatever. Im a Guida fan and proud im not gonna deny it. he only made me like him more tonight because he had a much more dominant performance. he jsut got caught dude. Im not saying Huerta is a bad fighter and doesnt deserve the win, but I still feel Guida is a better fighter all around an would take a rematch. Sorry Im not trying to offend anyone its jsut how I feel about it dude. And you need to chill theres no need for hostilities dude im getting tired of being told im on a dudes nuts just because I like one guy over another. Its getting ridiculous these days.



Well how do you expect to be treated? Your fighter just got beat, and you still say he's better. That's silly. Roger caught him fair and sqaure. I'll quote him again, 

"It's not who wins in the begining, it's who wins in the end" -Matt Hughes


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

rogi said:


> yes, but look whos above huerta he can fight. All the top guys can take you down hard and gnp.


And Huerta can calm the storm and fight back? I still don't see your point. Clay Guida's wrestling is top of the food chain in the UFC, he's probably the 4th best wrestler in the UFC LW division, I'd say that's pretty damn impressive Huerta weathered him.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

rogi said:


> Huerta is going to get his ass kicked next time he fights. If he fights anyone good and that person saw how fairly easy it's to put him on the ground and score. but then again huerta is good and can learn a lot also.


Name the person thats gonna "kick his ass." Ur not gonna get off that easy, explain who's gonna walk through him? cus I dont see it happenin, its gonna be a war just like this was.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

rogi said:


> yes, but look whos above huerta he can fight. All the top guys can take you down hard and gnp.


That's an excellent point.


Unseen said:


> Great Fight! Guida's intensity was almost too much for Huerta, but the mexican raza in him helped to maintain his composure until he was able to land those devestating knees and finish off with the rnc.


I threw up in my mouth a bit when I heard that....


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Emericanaddict said:


> Dude once again I really dont care what you think. Its my OPPINION if you dont like it cool man whatever. Im a Guida fan and proud im not gonna deny it. he only made me like him more tonight because he had a much more dominant performance. he jsut got caught dude. Im not saying Huerta is a bad fighter and doesnt deserve the win, but I still feel Guida is a better fighter all around an would take a rematch. Sorry Im not trying to offend anyone its jsut how I feel about it dude. And you need to chill theres no need for hostilities dude im getting tired of being told im on a dudes nuts just because I like one guy over another. Its getting ridiculous these days.


When you say "I don't care what happened, he won the fight", he refering to Guida. You said GUIDA WON THE FIGHT. Now you're complaining about getting feedback from your rediculous outlook on the fight? Dude if you can't handle a message board how are you ever going to make it in life?


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Im wondering why people are still talking trash about ROger after this performance?

Yes he took damage, and gave Clay his share. He took the best Clay had, and still not only won, but finished him after being down on points and rocked hard in rnd 2.

If anything, that validates this win and his position even more than a walk through victory. Everyone wanted to see him tested, and he was. You can't be dirty on him because he passed said test....everyone should be giving him props.


----------



## Team Punishment (Jul 4, 2006)

what a freaking fight!!!! I thought Clay was going to win a unanimous decision but Huerta just took it to him in the 3rd round. Im glad Roger got the win and i cant wait to see him getting a title shot in 08.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

wow AMAZING fight. I went nuts the whole 3rd round...Huerta has got real heart man


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

anyone also notice that when ever huerta is down on the score cards and being dominated the next round he has the most pissed off face known to man as if to say **** this shit i dont feel like losing then goes in like a mad man and completety destroys the opponent 


man i was really impressed with huerta in this fight


----------



## badguy (Sep 5, 2007)

Even though Roger won, Clay gave it to him the whole fight. If it wasn't for the knee then the fight would have ended differently. You have to give credit to Clay for dominating the first who rounds and to Roger for finding a way to win. Props to both fighters hope to see them again soon.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't want to come off like I'm dissing Huerta here, he won the fight fair and square and definitely proved he was not all hype.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

CopperShark said:


> Well how do you expect to be treated? Your fighter just got beat, and you still say he's better. That's silly. Roger caught him fair and sqaure. I'll quote him again,
> 
> "It's not who wins in the begining, it's who wins in the end" -Matt Hughes


No I said in my oppinion he is the better fighter and i expect to be shown respect as I wasnt putting anyone down but i guess im just civilized. I agree he caught him fair and square but that doesnt make him the better fighter dude. It happens to everyone. Guida showed why he is a better fighter in the first two rounds but he got ahead of himself and yes got caught i agree Roger won this fight but in the end I still feel Guida has more talent is the all around better fighter. I accept that he was beat but you know what dude George was beat by Serra but how many people still say St. Pierre is the better fighter (because we all know he is really) its the same sort of thing. Oh well Roger is a great fighter and I give him respect for the win he deserves it but yeah i still prefer Guida and i always will. Im a real fan i dont just jump from bandwagon to bandwagon .


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

At first I was PO'd that Huerta won, I like him, but Guida was clearly winning the first 2 and just had to survive. However, having time to think about that last round during the commercial break, Huerta impressed me. He noticed how Guida went for the TD's and was able to pull of that flying knee perfectly. He kept the pressure up, and won nicely. Crazy fight, FOTYC easily, and amazing card all around in my eyes(I thought I saw some other people complaining, but I don't really care).
Huerta vs Florian will be interesting, but I think Ken-Flo will win it. Guida vs Florian sounds closer but at least Guida get more time to prepare for that fight, when it eventually comes.

1 word to describe this fight: Crazy.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

That was the best end to a fight since Forrest choked out Shogun. If you still hate on Huerta, you're a dumbass.


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> wow AMAZING fight. I went nuts the whole 3rd round...Huerta has got real heart man


I agree. This was the first fight in awhile where I stood up and started going crazy. I doubted Huerta going into this fight and thought he was about to get ktfo but he pulled through.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Huerta would destroy "Ken-Flo" on the feet. Anything Kenny would have on the ground Huerta would have an answer for. Easy fight to predict.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

IMHO, the play-by-play announcer is severely biased on the value of a takedown.
Each takedown sounded like he got a knockout... its just a frikin takedown.
Watch the fight again WITHOUT the sound... it makes a HUGE difference.

Thats why I dont think Huerta lost the first 2 rounds... i think it was 1:1... the third was going to make the difference for me.

but it was crazy! Fight of the YEAR!


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Deaner said:


> Huerta was completely dominated for two rounds, Guida got a little over anxious in the third and Huerta got really, really lucky.
> 
> Now tell me, if you were going to be facing Roger Huerta in the octagon in the future would his performance tonight make you less or more confident about your chances? Exactly...he may have won but he didn't impress.


Do everyone a favor that has a central grasp on this sport, stop watching it.


----------



## thedude86 (Jun 22, 2007)

Holy shit!!!!!!!I had huerta winning this fight from the word go. But i really started to get worried at the end of the second round. But when i saw huerta sink that choke in i went absoloutely insane, and i never get that excited over UFC fights. I think Huerta really is the next generation of fighter like St. Pierre (but not quite on St. Pierres level). Best fight i have seen in a long time.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

It's not like the whole fight was all Clay. He was winning on points, but they were both giving as good as they got in terms of real damage.

I don't think this is like the Serra upset at all. This was a *WAR* with multiple battles....and in the end, Roger took Clay's best and still got it done. GSP and Serra was too quick to be a test.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

badguy said:


> Even though Roger won, Clay gave it to him the whole fight. If it wasn't for the knee then the fight would have ended differently. You have to give credit to Clay for dominating the first who rounds and to Roger for finding a way to win. Props to both fighters hope to see them again soon.


You act like the knee was an accident huerta threw that and it worked.


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

im pissed, im out of the survival grand prix... I thought long and hard for my pick and just when I thought i had made the right choice BAM KNEE TO THE FACE! I was swearing at the t.v


----------



## sworddemon (Feb 4, 2007)

Well, I REALLY wanted Guida to win, but I have more respect for Huerta now. I can't wait to see him up against Edgar, Florian, Stevenson, Penn, Danzig etc etc etc. 

Personally I thought this event was more exciting that the last 10 or so UFC PPVs. Except for maybe when Randy beat Sylvia and Gonzaga. Just great, fast-paced, athletic fights tonight.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Deaner said:


> Huerta ate lefts all night long standing against a guy who is terrible on his feet. You should try to have an inkling of knowledge abut what the f**k you're talking about before you post...it makes the internet way more fun


The same guy who says Clay Guida is terrible on his feet is telling me to gain some knowledge, splendid. Also the same guy who said Huerta ate lefts all night long, as opposed to Huerta landing his own on Guida and some great leg kicks. If you remember Guida got rocked near the end of the second round.

So, like I said, stop watching the sport so you can avoid one sided arguments like this one.


----------



## thedude86 (Jun 22, 2007)

Deaner said:


> Huerta was completely dominated for two rounds, Guida got a little over anxious in the third and Huerta got really, really lucky.
> 
> Now tell me, if you were going to be facing Roger Huerta in the octagon in the future would his performance tonight make you less or more confident about your chances? Exactly...he may have won but he didn't impress.


What the hell are you talking about. This shows that Huerta can litterally pull victory from the jaws of defeat. He has an insane ability to perservere and actually come out on top.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Well guys im out for tonight great fights all around I was impressed with pretty mcuh every fight except mayeb one or two. this easily could have been a pay per view IMO. I admit I was a bit mad atfirst that roger won but congratulations to the guy he won fair and square. (I still like Guida better) But Man I cant wait to see both fo these guys in the future. Crazy fight for sure man crazy ass fight for sure. I feel very bad for Guida though cause its his B-day and whatnot. Owell guys peace out im going to bed. Sorry if I offended anyone earlier.


----------



## DJ Johny (Jun 20, 2007)

I hope people stop hating on Huerta now, he showed a ton of heart to come back and win. I would love to see him fight Ken-Flo, and I would love to see Guida fight Danzig.

My picks: Ken-Flow and Guida.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Mad props to Huerta, I for one thought Guida was goin to overwhelm Huerta to the UD, but damn Huerta never gave up and kept his attitude thru the whole fight.

I liked him before, and after defeating such a game opponent in Guida...he has my full respect as a contender in the division.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Deaner said:


> Um yeah, actually that's exactly what it was.
> 
> moron


You have got to be the dumbest poster to ever grace this forum. Guida was taking him down easily, but Huerta was not owned on the ground. He had some nice transitions and went for a few submissions. Huerta also did well in the standup the entire fight.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Deaner said:


> Um yeah, actually that's exactly what it was.
> 
> moron


You saying it doesn't make it true.

Idiot.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Deaner said:


> Go have a cold shower and come back when you can debate without lust clouding your judgement


Just because you change someone's quote doesn't mean you're winning the argument, in fact it means you're losing.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

DJ Johny said:


> I hope people stop hating on Huerta now, he showed a ton of heart to come back and win. I would love to see him fight Ken-Flo, and I would love to see Guida fight Danzig.
> 
> My picks: Ken-Flow and Guida.


Kenny would eat huerta alive.

and danzig is no where near the level of Guida 

I am going to go against the grain here I give huerta mad props for pulling a win out of the jaws of death but I think this match showed that guida was the superior fighter. But that is just my opinion, you can say all you want after i post this because I wont debate it all for it is just what I say it is and that is just my opinion


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Deaner said:


> Huerta was completely dominated for two rounds, Guida got a little over anxious in the third and Huerta got really, really lucky.
> 
> Now tell me, if you were going to be facing Roger Huerta in the octagon in the future would his performance tonight make you less or more confident about your chances? Exactly...he may have won but he didn't impress.


That knee wasn't lucky at all, clay was doing the take downs over and over again he huerta knew he was going to do it again.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Deaner said:


> I guess it was difficult for you to see the fight with your boyfriends nuts smacking off your chin, as we can only assume they were, but allow me to educate you...Huerta looked terrible in this fight, even his finish after his lucky hail Mary Knee was weak. Sorry but your boy'll never be champ. Never in a million years


I think it's awesome that you debate by accusing your opponent of being homosexual. Jolly good. Look, everyone disagrees with you, and when it's you against the world, you're probably wrong.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

massage__dancer said:


> ...
> I am going to go against the grain here I give huerta mad props for pulling a win out of the jaws of death but I think this match showed that guida was the superior fighter.
> ...


Guida was controlling the bout, but he wasnt winning in my book.
The standup game was being won by Huerta... the ground game was going back and forth.
I think people put too much emphasis on a mere takedown... thats not the end-all-be-all of a mma bout.
A takedown is like a jab, it transitions the bout to the ground...
If you give props for getting the takedown, you should give equal amounts for getting the 'standup'.
Either should transition to something that might effectively end the fight.
But the takedown/standup in and of itself should not be given as much value as most people do.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

massage__dancer said:


> Kenny would eat huerta alive.
> 
> and danzig is no where near the level of Guida
> 
> I am going to go against the grain here I give huerta mad props for pulling a win out of the jaws of death but I think this match showed that guida was the superior fighter. But that is just my opinion, you can say all you want after i post this because I wont debate it all for it is just what I say it is and that is just my opinion


I agree completely. I also think this fight solidified the fact that Guida deserves to keep fighting the best, even though he's like 3-2 in the octagon.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

There were a lot of reversals on the ground too.

I agree Clay was winning on points, but he wasn't running away with it unopposed. It's moot though, because he ended up being stopped.


----------



## badguy (Sep 5, 2007)

yorT said:


> You act like the knee was an accident huerta threw that and it worked.


Now were going to start about lucky punch from Serra and all that other garbage take it for what it was. He caught the knee and it managed to hit. Accident or not don't blow it up into something its not.


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

badguy said:


> Now were going to start about lucky punch from Serra and all that other garbage take it for what it was. He caught the knee and it managed to hit. Accident or not don't blow it up into something its not.


Exactly. Its a fight and that's what can happen. There is an element of luck in all sports, not just mma. Guida put on a good show but Huerta stopped him. Nothing more to it.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

badguy said:


> Now were going to start about lucky punch from Serra and all that other garbage take it for what it was. He caught the knee and it managed to hit. Accident or not don't blow it up into something its not.


I am saying it wasn't an accident. What are you talking about?

Clay was going for takedowns the whole fight and huerta knew he was going for another and threw the knee. Wasn't accident at all.


----------



## rdrush (Mar 5, 2007)

i guess i would be kinda biased but i would say guida was winning the finght before he got choked out but i would pick roger before bj. and can anyone really think of a fight better than this before this? beore i woulod hae said hughes vs trigg 2 but really this was awesome i was freakin out


----------



## badguy (Sep 5, 2007)

yorT said:


> I am saying it wasn't an accident. What are you talking about?
> 
> Clay was going for takedowns the whole fight and huerta knew he was going for another and threw the knee. Wasn't accident at all.


I never said it was an accident...


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Flak said:


> There were a lot of reversals on the ground too.
> 
> I agree Clay was winning on points, but he wasn't running away with it unopposed. It's moot though, because he ended up being stopped.


Thats exactly it!
it was not a clear dominance IMHO.
Depending if you put more value on effective strikes VS effective control.

I tend to value strikes more than I do control.
IMHO, 'ring control' equates to stuffing any attempt made by your opponent... which means being a human blanket is a good thing and you get rewarded for that... bleah.

by no-means was guida a human blanket, but Guida was not controlling Huerta. I think the ground war was going back and forth so you can give that aspect of the match to Guida.

But the stand up was its opposite... sure Guida was trading, but I think Huerta was getting the best of it

...i saw it 1 round a piece... the 3rd was gonna tip the scales if it went to decision


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Deaner said:


> This is why everyone laughs at MMA fans...this is why nobody takes you or this sport seriously...because the majority of you are completely incapable of watching a fight objectively. If your fighter puts on a crappy performance and squeaks out a victory that's not how you _decide_ to se it. If you fighter loses the excuse gates are flung wide open. If your fighter grabs the fence he;s juts doing what anyone would do, if your fighters opponent grabs the fence he's a filthy cheat.
> 
> It's a joke...you people are a joke
> 
> ...


Might want to take a look at what you said then cause sounds like you are doing this for clay...


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Deaner said:


> This is why everyone laughs at MMA fans...this is why nobody takes you or this sport seriously...because the majority of you are completely incapable of watching a fight objectively. If your fighter puts on a crappy performance and squeaks out a victory that's not how you _decide_ to se it. If you fighter loses the excuse gates are flung wide open. If your fighter grabs the fence he;s juts doing what anyone would do, if your fighters opponent grabs the fence he's a filthy cheat.
> 
> It's a joke...you people are a joke
> 
> ...


How pathetic is your life that you need to come on an MMA and try and piss people off? People like you should be sterilized.


----------



## thedude86 (Jun 22, 2007)

Deaner said:


> This is why everyone laughs at MMA fans...this is why nobody takes you or this sport seriously...because the majority of you are completely incapable of watching a fight objectively. If your fighter puts on a crappy performance and squeaks out a victory that's not how you _decide_ to se it. If you fighter loses the excuse gates are flung wide open. If your fighter grabs the fence he;s juts doing what anyone would do, if your fighters opponent grabs the fence he's a filthy cheat.
> 
> It's a joke...you people are a joke
> 
> ...


Deaner thats why everyone is laughing at your dumb ass right now you stupid shit. Huerta choked out Guida and you can say whatever you want but your boy still lost. Everything that you just wrote applies to you so quite whinning cause your fighter lost.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

attention said:


> Thats exactly it!
> it was not a clear dominance IMHO.
> Depending if you put more value on effective strikes VS effective control.
> 
> ...


Although I somewhat disagree, cause I though Guida did a little more than Huerta in the first, I can understand Huerta getting the first. He did reverse a lot, and although he didn't do a serious amount of damage, he may have done enough. I'm assuming you meant he won the first, cause I don't see how anyone could say he was winning the second lol.
Also, judges seem to hate Guida and most likley gave Huerta the first since its at least reasonable, so I too was expecting the third to be a sort of decision making round for at least 1 or 2 judges.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

*this is sad...*

all the roger huerta haters were saying b4 the fight he's a scrub and never fought anyone, now they're denying he actually won the fight?? wtf


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Deaner said:


> I'm only 14 and I don't plan on reproducing anytime soon so just relax closet case.
> 
> And my life is pretty great actually, my parents pretty much let me have the entire rompus room to myself, I've got a flat screen and an xbox down here, my own computer...I even have a microwave and my own little fridge! Over 400 friends on facebook (many of them hot chicks) and right now I'm 99% acne free.
> 
> Yup, life is pretty sweet


You brag about how many friends are on your facebook? Good god, it's worse than I thought.


----------



## badguy (Sep 5, 2007)

Deaner said:


> I'm only 14 and I don't plan on reproducing anytime soon so just relax closet case.
> 
> And my life is pretty great actually, my parents pretty much let me have the entire rompus room to myself, I've got a flat screen and an xbox down here, my own computer...I even have a microwave and my own little fridge! Over 400 friends on facebook (many of them hot chicks) and right now I'm 99% acne free.
> 
> Yup, life is pretty sweet


I have nothing against what you wrote, your entitled to your opinion but the facebook comment cracked me up. Telling people you have e friends on facebook is a joke. Its like half of us adding our high school to our list. And don't worry when you actually graduate you'll only talk to a third of your friends anyway.

But if you post a one sided comment try not to poke attention at people and call them stupid.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Deaner said:


> This is why everyone laughs at MMA fans...this is why nobody takes you or this sport seriously...because the majority of you are completely incapable of watching a fight objectively. If your fighter puts on a crappy performance and squeaks out a victory that's not how you _decide_ to se it. If you fighter loses the excuse gates are flung wide open. If your fighter grabs the fence he;s juts doing what anyone would do, if your fighters opponent grabs the fence he's a filthy cheat.
> 
> It's a joke...you people are a joke
> 
> ...


I bet my wad on Guida.
Im a fan of BOTH fighters.

Huerta was getting the 'best' of the stand up.
Guida was getting the 'best' of the ground.

There was NO CLEAR dominance shown.
IF Guida did show CLEAR dominance on the ground, how come we didnt see a Sherk/Hughes blanket fest???
THOSE guys show what CLEAR dominance on the ground is like. Where their opponent is on his back ROUND AFTER ROUND .

Did the fight stay on the ground?
When it stood back up, who moved it back up?

Buddy, you need to watch the fight again with the sound off so that you arent tainted by the play-by-play of that bias announcer.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Deaner said:


> I'm only 14 and I don't plan on reproducing anytime soon so just relax closet case.
> 
> And my life is pretty great actually, my parents pretty much let me have the entire rompus room to myself, I've got a flat screen and an xbox down here, my own computer...I even have a microwave and my own little fridge! Over 400 friends on facebook (many of them hot chicks) and right now I'm 99% acne free.
> 
> Yup, life is pretty sweet


Is that you Bungle?


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Deaner said:


> I'm only 14 and I don't plan on reproducing anytime soon so just relax closet case.
> 
> And my life is pretty great actually, my parents pretty much let me have the entire rompus room to myself, I've got a flat screen and an xbox down here, my own computer...I even have a microwave and my own little fridge! Over 400 friends on facebook (many of them hot chicks) and right now I'm 99% acne free.
> 
> Yup, life is pretty sweet


Over 400 (hot chick) friends AND acne free!

well, you win


----------



## badguy (Sep 5, 2007)

Deaner said:


> PS. Suck my dick.


Location:
Saskatoon
Interests:
Fightin, drinkin, makin love to fine ladies
Occupation:
Unemployed
Who is your favorite fighter:
Mike Bisping





so your 14 and you drink and make love to fine ladies. LMFAO. I had to spit the beer out of my mouth when I read that. You must be making fine "e love" on facebook.


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

Huerta got rocked in the 1st 2 rounds. Had it not been for that knee, he would've won easily. To say he wouldn't have, had it gone all 3 rounds, is retarded. Guida was tagging him standing just like Huerta. 

Huerta proved he has heart. He proved he has a weakness in the takedowns. If someone with superior BJJ takes him down, good night.

I'm still not entirely convinced. If anything, Guida solidified his absolute insanity.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Deaner said:


> PS. Suck my dick.


:bye02: Can't we do something about this asshole?


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Deaner said:


> Oh I do it in real life too...I finger banged 3 chicks before I was even in grade 8.
> 
> It would be 4 but one was passed out so I don't count her.


1. That's fuckin disgusting
2. You just said one page back that you don't plan on reproducing soon, so make up your mind
3. Do you by any chance have down syndrome?


----------



## badguy (Sep 5, 2007)

Deaner said:


> I bet you want to do something about it...
> 
> like lick it...
> 
> ...


I bet all my vbookie money the guy gets an STD by next year!


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

banned:bye02:


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Deaner said:


> So being with chicks disgusts you...oooookay *cough* queer *cough*
> 
> 
> And you cant get a chick pregnant by finger banging her genius. But I guess someone with your obvious alternative lifestyle wouldn't know that would you.
> ...


Having sex with women doesn't disgust me, kiddie sex does.

I was referring to you putting "making love to fine ladies" as one of your interests.

I'm gonna stop arguing now, because you'll be banned soon anyway.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

This thread is hilarious.. I read over the first 7 pages of Huerta bashing and Guida nuthugging, then came across the turning point in the fight and the shit hit the fan. :laugh:

Thanks for the laughs guys, I'm so glad I joined this forum.


----------



## tkexpress (Jul 8, 2007)

Deaner said:


> I'm still Huerta bashing...at least I'm consistent.
> 
> Most of the imbeciles on this forum have the memory of a goldfish.


you're an idiot


----------



## 18573 (Jul 7, 2007)

Damn I wanted Guida to win, that guy is an ANIMAL! Props to Huerta though, he did a great job finishing him.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Man, I'm so sad  Poor Clay Guida


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

massage__dancer said:


> danzig is no where near the level of Guida
> 
> I am going to go against the grain here I give huerta mad props for pulling a win out of the jaws of death but I think this match showed that guida was the superior fighter.


I couldn't agree more on both accounts. I don't think Danzig is at the same level as Huerta either, or Penn, or Stevenson, or Sherk, or Ken Flow. 


attention said:


> Guida was controlling the bout, but he wasnt winning in my book.


You have to be kidding, Guida was clearly winning that fight. Are you sure you were watching the Guida/Huerta fight?


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

cplmac said:


> I couldn't agree more on both accounts. I don't think Danzig is at the same level as Huerta either, or Penn, or Stevenson, or Sherk, or Ken Flow.
> 
> You have to be kidding, Guida was clearly winning that fight. Are you sure you were watching the Guida/Huerta fight?


Danzig would beat Huerta. I don't see how you can't think so?
Have you seen any of his fights other than these TUF fights?


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Danzig is the real deal he was LW champion of KOTC and gladiator challenge.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

AtomDanger said:


> Danzig would beat Huerta. I don't see how you can't think so?
> Have you seen any of his fights other than these TUF fights?


I saw one of his XMission fights, but that's not really a good barometer seeing as how there is no striking. I don't think Mac's stand up is anywhere near Huertas, and honestly I think Huerta would do more damage on the ground. Mac I think is more of a sub threat on the ground but I think every other advantage goes to Huerta.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

cplmac said:


> You have to be kidding, Guida was clearly winning that fight. Are you sure you were watching the Guida/Huerta fight?


I PVR'd the bout and watched it 4 times now.

Go back and watch the fight again.
Turn the sound off so you dont hear the gibberish being spoken by the announcer.
Count the strikes that connect.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm going to assume that most of you are drunk.

Huerta was not getting dominated, that's absurd. The first round was damn near even. The second round was Guida. The third round was Huerta. WTF? You guys realize Guida got choked out right? Some of you pricks are talking about this fight as if it were a shitty judge's decision. You can't debate it when the dude got choked the **** out you morons, for christ sake think about the shit you type.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I'm going to assume that most of you are drunk.
> 
> Huerta was not getting dominated, that's absurd. The first round was damn near even. The second round was Guida. The third round was Huerta. WTF? You guys realize Guida got choked out right? Some of you pricks are talking about this fight as if it were a shitty judge's decision. You can't debate it when the dude got choked the **** out you morons, for christ sake think about the shit you type.




I don't think anybody was saying he didn't get choked out jackass! But he was getting his ass kicked a little


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I agree with WL2FU. And that was one awesome ******* fight.


----------



## BrAinDeaD (Oct 15, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I'm going to assume that most of you are drunk.
> 
> Huerta was not getting dominated, that's absurd. The first round was damn near even. The second round was Guida. The third round was Huerta. WTF? You guys realize Guida got choked out right? Some of you pricks are talking about this fight as if it were a shitty judge's decision. You can't debate it when the dude got choked the **** out you morons, for christ sake think about the shit you type.


I couldn't agree more! :thumbsup:


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> I don't think anybody was saying he didn't get choked out jackass! But he was getting his ass kicked a little


A 13-page debate over that? It's a fight, I'm pretty sure it's somewhat normal to get your ass kicked a little. It doesn't matter how bad he was getting his ass kicked, he choked Guida out, decisively. There's no reason to try to make it sound like Guida got "robbed" again, or to make Huerta out to be some bum.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Yeeah, a lot of people aremaking it seem like Huerta was getting his assbeat and then pulledoff a lucky shot for the win.......that did not happen at all. He just came out and beat Guidas ass andchoked him out in the third, after a fairly close fight.


----------



## BrAinDeaD (Oct 15, 2006)

Even if Huerta was getting his ass beat, which I don't think he was nearly as bad as some are exaggerating, he persevered. In the end, he won the fight quite decisively. Last I checked resiliency is part of what makes a great fighter. Many fighters can dominate, but can they be dominated and survive long enough? He was close to being put away, but as a great fighter he weathered the storm. And unlike some fighters after being nearly finished at the end of a round, he didn't come out in the following round seeming discouraged in any way. Instead, he turned up the heat and showed true fortitude.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

IMHO the Huerta bashers are just simply jelous of him. You can't really say anything bad about him, he's a nice guy, funny, ladies love him, and he's undefeated. Sure he has weaknesses, but so does every fighter. Just cuz you're jelous of him and his success doesn't mean you have to nitpick at him and try to only say negative things about him. You're just putting a "jelous" stamp on yourself.


----------



## Korsakov (Nov 24, 2007)

guida outclassed huerta, he just got caught with a knee at the end. huerta was being totally schooled for the first 2 rounds until that knee. even huerta agreed with rogan that guida had totally dominated him in the first 2 rounds. it's funny how huerta will even admit it but his nutgraspers won't. yes, i said nutgraspers.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

that fight was incredible I must say...very very entertaining fight! :thumbsup:


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Man Im glad that the fight didn't let us down. I had Guida ahead on my card. Kudos to Roger but I think that Guida is still the better fighter


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Props to Heurta. I admit, I didn't think he'd beat Guida, but he proved me - as well as many others - wrong. I think Guida needs to work more on his defence, the dude was blocking shots with his face!

But man, does Roger have a fcking awesome chin or what?! The dude goes absolutely limp after getting hit by Guida and recovers instantly. However, I think Rogers should work on his wrestling some more, you could tell he was obviously frustrated with Guida's TDs.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> I don't think anybody was saying he didn't get choked out jackass! But he was getting his ass kicked a little


what does "his ass kicked a little" even mean? They were in a fight. Guida got some takedowns and some good GNP, Huerta had some nice sub attempts. Guida blocked a bunch of highkicks with his face but he did a decent job on his feet. Third round Huerta exploded on Guida and dominated then took his back and choked him. I am not talking about you on this one Atom, but I dont see how people thought Guida was dominating so bad and how some people think this fight was a fluke. Watch that third round again and say this fight was a fluke


----------



## Korsakov (Nov 24, 2007)

"huerta had some nice sub attempts"

he had sub attempts but i wouldn't call them "nice"

he never even came close to submitting guida in the first 2 rounds. guida pulled out of them easily and quickly.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't think this fight was a fluke by any means but Guida did win rounds one and two. It was a great turn around and change of momentum by Huerta, and it took a lot of heart to come back in the 3rd and go for the kill like he did. I would definitely give the stand up advantage to Huerta in this fight though, he was throwing some crisp punches and combos that were really connecting with Guida's face.


----------



## TerribleOne (Jul 12, 2007)

I dont know about all this Guida dominating BS. It was a good fight, and yeah Id score guida ahead in 1 and 2, but not by much. Guida might have been able to take Huerta down, but he couldnt do anything with it. The take down counts for something, but I did NOT see this standing and ground domination some of you dreamed you saw.

And what is this shit about lucky knees, or "He just caught him with that knee" bullshit. Clay caught Roger with hard punch, Clay couldnt finish because he decided to become Blanka from Street Fighter instead of chilling out a little throwing shots that shoulda ended that fight. Huerta recovered quickly to come back and throw the beating down on Guida followed up by CHOKING HIM OUT for the win.

Fighters fight at different paces... While Guida came out with more rage then any other ugly ass long haired dude has ever came out with, his pace only lasted so long, until Huerta finished him off.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

TerribleOne said:


> I dont know about all this Guida dominating BS. It was a good fight, and yeah Id score guida ahead in 1 and 2, but not by much. Guida might have been able to take Huerta down, but he couldnt do anything with it. The take down counts for something, but I did NOT see this standing and ground domination some of you dreamed you saw.
> 
> And what is this shit about lucky knees, or "He just caught him with that knee" bullshit. Clay caught Roger with hard punch, Clay couldnt finish because he decided to become Blanka from Street Fighter instead of chilling out a little throwing shots that shoulda ended that fight. Huerta recovered quickly to come back and throw the beating down on Guida followed up by CHOKING HIM OUT for the win.
> 
> Fighters fight at different paces... While Guida came out with more rage then any other ugly ass long haired dude has ever came out with, his pace only lasted so long, until Huerta finished him off.


Quoted for truth.


----------



## NoRToN (Sep 9, 2007)

Although I m a Guida fan (not a "ball licker") I've been watching him for the past 4 years before UFC. He could not exchange with Huerta on their feet IMO. Huerta has some amazing strikes. Guida has some good strikes as well but not as good as Huertas. 

Guida's takedowns were superior but I wish he would of looked for more submissions in lieu of the G&P.

I look forward to watching both of these cats in the near future.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Who cares if Guida won the first 2 rounds. We've already established that, it doesn't matter. You fight to end the fight, not to score points on the judge's card. Roger ended the fight, so anything Guida did before that is meaningless. Huerta finished the fight, since that's the whole point of fighting, sure Guida would have won a decision maybe, if Huerta didn't CHOKE HIM OUT.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Cut that namecalling shit out, seriously. I don't want to close this topic, but if it keeps up, I will have to.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Damone said:


> Cut that namecalling shit out, seriously. I don't want to close this topic, but if it keeps up, I will have to.


i just woke up 5 minutes ago and if you saw the neg-rep he left me you would be freaking out too. I'm sorry but **** him. it was completely uncalled for. i'll edit my post and PM him the insults.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

You don't need to stoop to his level.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

This was the first time I had ever seen guida and huerta fight, all I can say is that it was a great crazy ass fight, this is why I watch mma.

I have no idea how to score rounds but enjoyed this fight immensely.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Huerta won thats it, it wasn't lucky but I doubt it'd happen every fight. In a rematch, I think I'd bet on Guida again but this time, Huerta won.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

TerribleOne said:


> I dont know about all this Guida dominating BS. It was a good fight, and yeah Id score guida ahead in 1 and 2, but not by much. Guida might have been able to take Huerta down, but he couldnt do anything with it. The take down counts for something, but I did NOT see this standing and ground domination some of you dreamed you saw.
> 
> And what is this shit about lucky knees, or "He just caught him with that knee" bullshit. Clay caught Roger with hard punch, Clay couldnt finish because he decided to become Blanka from Street Fighter instead of chilling out a little throwing shots that shoulda ended that fight. Huerta recovered quickly to come back and throw the beating down on Guida followed up by CHOKING HIM OUT for the win.
> 
> Fighters fight at different paces... While Guida came out with more rage then any other ugly ass long haired dude has ever came out with, his pace only lasted so long, until Huerta finished him off.


This pretty much sums up my thoughts on the fight and I wont post passed here on it.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Who cares if Guida won the first 2 rounds. We've already established that, it doesn't matter. You fight to end the fight, not to score points on the judge's card. Roger ended the fight, so anything Guida did before that is meaningless. Huerta finished the fight, since that's the whole point of fighting, sure Guida would have won a decision maybe, if Huerta didn't CHOKE HIM OUT.


Seriously, I don't know how you get away with your attitude problem, you're a good poster but name calling members is way out of line.



Damone said:


> Cut that namecalling shit out, seriously. I don't want to close this topic, but if it keeps up, I will have to.


I agree.



WouldLuv2FightU said:


> i just woke up 5 minutes ago and if you saw the neg-rep he left me you would be freaking out too. I'm sorry but **** him. it was completely uncalled for. i'll edit my post and PM him the insults.


Yes I neg repped you and I left my name, whatever's happening in your personal life you shouldn't focus that anger and lash out on us, you're anger is misdirected.:confused03:


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

wafb said:


> Seriously, I don't know how you get away with your attitude problem, you're a good poster but name calling members is way out of line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you kidding me? I didn't name call anyone until you neg-repped me and brought my personal life into it. I was "angry" in my earlier posts cuz I'm sick of people constantly making retarded ass excuses about their favorite fighters. You can neg-rep me all you want if you feel like I said something wrong, but there's absolutely NO reason to bring in my personal life and basically say I deserve what I got. I DIDN'T DESERVE WHAT I GOT. And you don't even know me or my whole situation. This shit just happened a week ago and I'm very sensitive to it, there's no need to kick a man while he is down. The last thing I wanna read when I first wake up is something like that.

You showed your true colors today, wafb. And you totally fuckin ruined my day.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

There 2 things I really hate when it comes to posting.

1. Namecalling.

2. Bringing up someone's personal problems.

Number 2 is way worse, in my opinion, and if you did bring up his personal problems, then you are lower than low.

Also, I'm closing this, since it's getting really ugly. Sorry Trey, I'd leave it open if I could, but I don't think I can.


----------

